# Le Bar, revival



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2008)

J'y pense depuis cette intervention de touba.
Quel serait, parmi cette liste de glorieux sujets fermés pour la plupart en 2006, celui que vous voudriez rouvrir pour une durée indéterminée ?
Un joker est prévu dans la liste. 

Le sujet préféré sera soumis à l'examen impartial d'un comité de révision.
Des sujets supplémentaires peuvent m'être suggérés, en privé si vous le souhaitez, pour un éventuel prochain tour.
Les initiateurs éventuellement dérangés par la poussière ainsi remuée peuvent également me contacter.

Bon vote.


----------



## Xman (18 Juillet 2008)

La nuit ça me manque.... 
Les images
Les envolées lyriques
Les états d'âmes
Les paroles de chanson
les  Bonnes nuit
...enfin, la nuit quoi !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Juillet 2008)

Hey,

J'ai remarqué qu'il y a de plus en plus de monde la nuit sur MacG, je n'étais pas du tout au courant qu'il éxistait un tel forum en 2006, j'étais encore un enfant à cette époque, et je n'avais pas de Mac, et pendant les vacances, ce serait bien un topic pour les couche-tard...


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Hey,
> 
> J'ai remarqué qu'il y a de plus en plus de monde la nuit sur MacG, je n'étais pas du tout au courant qu'il éxistait un tel forum _en 2006, j'étais encore un enfant à cette époque_, et je n'avais pas de Mac, et pendant les vacances, ce serait bien un topic pour les couche-tard...



On est qu'en 2008, tu grandis bien vite... 
Ceci dit, même en étant mère de famille j'ai des tendances à me coucher très tard...


----------



## vousti (18 Juillet 2008)

moi par contre je me couche très tôt.................. Tous les matins vers sept heures ....:sleep:


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

mais c'est quoi ce délire?

Déjà que les fermetures au bar c'est assez débile

mais alors les réouvertures après reunions et  comité de révision là  ca devient carrément ubuesque
--
efficacité
tout rouvrir
ou
laisse fermé ET  laisser redemarrer  des versions 2
( jusqu'au prochain verrouillage)


et basta


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

J'aimais le topic nocturne pendant mes nuits d'insomniaque.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2008)

Les boules j'ai cru à un sujet de sales hippies


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

il y avait plein de fils sympas
 certains fermés 
(parfois pour de fort mauvaises raisons)

le web va vite,  paix à ces défunts fils

et que ca redemarre en version 2008


----------



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais c'est quoi ce délire?
> 
> Déjà que les fermetures au bar c'est assez débile
> 
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> il y avait plein de fils sympas
> certains fermés
> (parfois pour de fort mauvaises raisons)
> 
> ...



D'accord pour la fermeture, en soi.
Mais te souviens-tu seulement des conditions de verrouillage de la quasi totalité de ces fils ? C'était une situation bien particulière, qui a grandement évolué depuis.
Or, certains sujets méritent clairement une deuxième chance, qui ne leur est pas donnée spontanément, car le web ne va pas si vite que ça ; beaucoup étant déjà là en 2006.
Quant à la forme - le sondage, la révision - elle relève, elle, davantage d'un petit jeu, pour prendre la température de ce forum.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

AUtre proposition : l'ultraflood re-né
Bon, d'accord, d'accord, seulement les jours de Noel.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Or, certains sujets méritent clairement une deuxième chance, qui ne leur est pas donnée spontanément car le web ne va pas si vite que ça ; beaucoup étant déjà là en 2006.


ben c'est exactement ce que je dis 
ca va si vite que ces sujets sont enterrés au fond des archives  quasi préhistoriques
et comme pour toute ancienneté,  des remontées c'est de l'ordre de l'archéologie paléolithique



> Quant à la forme - le sondage, la révision - elle relève, elle, davantage d'un petit jeu, pour prendre la température de ce forum.


note tech
 Créer un comité  "_température_"
avec un sous comité
_température et ajout de fonction température  dans la feuille de style_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

J'aimais bien aussi les croisières, Révolutions et autres événéments festifs temporaires. Loin de repartir sur de l'ancien, il faudrait que de nouveaux se créent avec une base solide.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juillet 2008)

Un nouveau bar ? Un bar 3G ? Un bar blanc ? Un bar noir ?

Un bar 2 (barde) ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Un nouveau bar ? Un bar 3G ? Un bar blanc ? Un bar noir ?


Un bar MacGé au coin de ma rue... Un bar réel...


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Un bar MacGé au coin de ma rue... Un bar réel...


 
On a déjà du mal à trouver une modo alors trouver un barman 

Impossible


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2008)

choix difficile .....pourquoi je ne peux pas tous le cocher ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> choix difficile .....pourquoi je ne peux pas tous le cocher ?


bien vu


----------



## benjamin (18 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> choix difficile .....pourquoi je ne peux pas tous le cocher ?



La première version du sondage avait des choix multiples.


----------



## golf (18 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Un bar MacGé au coin de ma rue... Un bar réel...



Ah ben tiens, à propos, il y a des forums qui ont "disparu"


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2008)

golf a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, à propos, il y a des forums qui ont "disparu"


MTM a fermé ?


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On a déjà du mal à trouver une modo alors trouver un barman
> 
> Impossible



j'me suis présenté, ils m'ont d'envoyer un CV avec lettre de motivation...pffff


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

J'ai trouvé la surprise du premier coup.


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2008)

golf a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, à propos, il y a des forums qui ont "disparu"



Non : ces forums là sont maintenant sous-traités !


----------



## Pierrou (18 Juillet 2008)

Je vote pour la réouverture du "là, maintenant", merveilleux étalage d'instantanés floodesque des vies aussi trépidantes qu'incandescentes de MacUser esseulés, coin du bar propice parfois à quelques dérives, certes, mais toujours dans une ambiance bon enfant rappelant les plus belles heures des soirées dansantes du ClubMed


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> J dans une ambiance bon enfant rappelant les plus belles heures des soirées dansantes du ClubMed


c'est curieux j'aurai pas employé l'expression " bon enfant"  pour le bar
 et certainement pas pour les soirées dansantes  CM
 ( ou alors que le gouter du miniclub , et encore)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juillet 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je vote pour la réouverture du "là, maintenant",  merveilleux étalage d'instantanés floodesque des vies aussi trépidantes qu'incandescentes de MacUser esseulés, coin du bar propice parfois à quelques dérives, certes, mais toujours dans une ambiance bon enfant rappelant les plus belles heures des soirées dansantes du ClubMed



Autant de mots pour dire qu'un membre de ces forums se fait royalement chier !!!  ... c'est beau... :rateau:


----------



## Avril-VII (18 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous.. !


Je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez de moi :bebe:, j'ai beaucoup posté il ya 2 ans lorsque j'allais avoir un mac. Je suis revenu voir les forums au début des vacances et j'ai été surpris de voir ce "nouveau bar" et j'avoue que je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir pour quelles raisons ce n'est plus comme avant.
En tout cas je voulais dire que c'est toujours un plaisir de vous lire. Et sans hésitations hop pour le forum des users de la nuit. J'ai posté à tord et à travers sur les forums du bar, en nioube que je suis encore qui a voulu se faire "sa place" . Néanmoins ce sujet est génial pour les couches-tard qui ne trouvent pas forcémment un endroit où ils peuvent laisser leurs pensées nocturnes.
J'éspère retrouver l'attention que j'avais auparavant pour les forums. Bien que je dois avouer que je me sens un peu dépassé, toujours sur un Powerbook et Tiger :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2008)

manifestement c'est plutôt "tu glandes quoi toi la maintenant" qui fait fureur


----------



## JPTK (18 Juillet 2008)

Benjamin tu as oublié le sujet "ma copine a la chatte qui pue", merci de rectifier le sondage 


ps : quel étourdi ce Benjamin


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> ()
> Le sujet préféré sera soumis à l'examen impartial d'un comité de révision.()
> Bon vote.



 C'est un test pour le nouveau modo ?




> Ce sondage se termine le *25/07/2008 à 00h45*



:hein:


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Benjamin tu as oublié le sujet "ma copine a la chatte qui pue", merci de rectifier le sondage



Je croyais que c'était "revival" genre "summer of Love"...j'vois que non :mouais:


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2008)

"Le ciel par-dessus les toits"

celui était classe mais pas dans la liste


----------



## samoussa (19 Juillet 2008)

HS:

_Le ciel est, par-dessus le toit,
          Si bleu, si calme !
Un arbre, par-dessus le toit,
          Berce sa palme.

La cloche, dans le ciel qu'on voit,
          Doucement tinte.
Un oiseau sur l'arbre qu'on voit
          Chante sa plainte.

Mon Dieu, mon Dieu, la vie est là,
          Simple et tranquille.
Cette paisible rumeur-là
          Vient de la ville.

- Qu'as-tu fait, ô toi que voilà
          Pleurant sans cesse,
Dis, qu'as-tu fait, toi que voilà,
          De ta jeunesse ?​ _


P. Verlaine​


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2008)

Le présent est le présent non ?

Ces fils sont fermés depuis suffisamment longtemps pour que ceux qui les appréciaient aient appris à s'en passer. Ou partir. Le bar est devenu autre chose depuis. Je ne rentrerai pas dans le débat "c'était mieux avant". C'était juste différent. Comme dans n'importe quel bar. Que ceux qui fréquentent assidument -et modérent- ces lieux aujourd'hui créent leur ambiance. A charge à chacun d'y trouver sa place. Ou non.


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2008)

ah toi, on voit que tu ne connais pas le plaisir du déterrage de sujet ! 

sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi sauf sur le fait de devoir créer l'ambiance, on va pas faire comme dans les boites, l'ambiance sera ou pas !


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2008)

J'avoue pour le déterrage ! Et encore (tant mieux ?  ) parmi les fils cités, il n'y a pas ceux qui me touchent le plus. Ceci dit, je ne crois pas que, si c'était à bon escient (oui je sais, c'est très subjectif..), les demandes de réouverture aient été refusées.

Quant à l'ambiance, nous sommes d'accord je pense. Créer ne voulait pas dire artificiellement.



(ps : tu sais moi les boites.., je préfère les bars )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2008)

J'aimais bien "les user's de la nuit". Une ambiance différente par rapport à la journée "classique".
Et puis ça m'avait valu (presque au tout début que j'étais inscrit) un carton rouge expédié par un demeuré (un simple membre en plus) qui m'avait dit que ce n'était pas bien de poster après 6h. :rateau:

Souvenirs, souvenirs...


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> (ps : tu sais moi les boites.., je préfère les bars )


je sais bien, je sais bien 

moi aussi pas obligé de jouer la comédie et la proximité des amis 

sinon, le ciel par dessus les toits était bien surtout en été


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2008)

Je ne le connaissais pas celui là, mais il n'est pas fermé


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Je ne le connaissais pas celui là, mais il n'est pas fermé



Oula, 2001...


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oula, 2001...



l'ordi me permettait de voir la basilique de St-Quentin et les toits gris ardoises sur les murs de brique bien rouges de la ville et des béguinages

joyeux souvenirs quand même


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

Avril-VII a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous vous souvenez de moi


 
Non.
Pourquoi ?

Toi aussi, tu veux être ré-ouvert ?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Toi aussi, tu veux être ré-ouvert ?


 
T'es revenu de la plage ??


----------



## kasarus (23 Juillet 2008)

Le fil des user's de la nuit... 

c'est bien la nuit.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Juillet 2008)

Le forum des râleurs.
Un monument érigé à la gloire de l'inutile et offert, à l'époque, à votre énervement par votre serviteur


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2008)

La nuit ouais pourquoi pas.
Y'a juste un risque de floodage quand même.


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Juillet 2008)

ah bon, que la nuit?


----------



## NED (29 Juillet 2008)

Mouais si on regarde le sondage y'a que ca qui pourrait avoir un interret, sinon on vire tout.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Je propose une version _Ibiza master mix_ - un nouveau fil intitulé : 

*"Adoptez la nuit un râleur plein d'écume et de bonheurs pour lui éviter la solitude, là, maintenant et vous aider à vous souvenir de ce qu'il y a à manger ce soir."*

Qui fermera sans doute assez vite.


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qui fermera sans doute assez vite.



mmmmh :hein: pas si sûr... on a vu des sujets beaucoup moins intéressants qui sont toujours ouverts


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> on a vu des sujets beaucoup moins intéressants qui sont toujours ouverts


 
C'est ton immagination qui dit ça ou c'est une prémonition ?





PS : comme je suis _sympa_, et vu que cette idée de revival est à l'initiative de benjamin (qui ne pourra donc qu'applaudir à vos joyeuses initiatives), je laisse le sujet passionant exposé plus haut en bleu libre de droit.
Si vous voulez vous faire mousser en ouvrant un truc original...


----------



## aCLR (29 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est ton immagination qui dit ça ou c'est une prémonition ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu fais dans le domaine public

Tu voudrais m'envoyer une copie d'un de tes écrits, histoire que je le publie


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu voudrais m'envoyer une copie d'un de tes écrits


 
pomme C pomme V


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

Et pomme Q pour finir....


----------

